# installing aftermarket headunit/amp DIY or Pro Install?



## kevmo (Oct 16, 2003)

I have a diliema on my 99' 323i... i wanna put a new head unit and 4 chan amp in my car along with 2 subs and a 2 chan... the 2 chan and the subs are ez to put in since the battery is in the trunk... my problem is should i pay someone to install the headunit and the 4 channel?... the reasaon y i need a 4 chan is that my head unit (alpine 7995) doesn't come pre amped... so that means i need something to power it with... i do have a factory amp... so since i'm new to this factory amp stuff.. do i have to rewire all the speakers?.. i have the 10 speaker system... can someone give me a DIY? powering the headunit w/ the amp and stuff?... i wanna run as lil wires as possible... knowing that i do have to run the RCA cable and the 4 chan amp power to the head wire... i hope that's the only things i have to run.... or worse comes to worse... pro install.... =*(i can take some pics if u guys need... i'm also having trouble taking out the trim to take the stock head off


----------

